# Iphone 7 plus ou 8 plus ?



## shina (21 Mars 2018)

Bonsoir, 
je cherche à changer mon iphone SE actuel (écran trop petit) pour un iphone de taille "plus". 
j'hésite entre le 7 plus (128go ou 256go) et le 8 plus (64go ou 256go), je me demande si le 8 plus vaut vraiment le coup par rapport au 7+. 

j'ai vu chez SFR des 7+ 128go a 859 euros et sur RueDuCommerce à 829 euros mais aussi sur priceminister auprès de vendeurs tiers à des prix assez intéressants mais quels vendeurs propose la garantie de 24 mois sur les produits neuf ? (et bien sur propose de neuf et non reconditionné à neuf). 

Sinon que pensez-vous des offres Amazon Reconditionnés ? 
Dernière question: acheter maintenant ou attendre un peu ? (je ne suis pas à la minute, surtout qu'il faut que je trouve à revendre le mien également). 

Désolé cela fait beaucoup de questions ^^, je souhaite garder celui là 2/3 ans minimum. (Le X me plait aussi mais hors budget et les écran OLED pas confiance au vu de mes expériences chez samsung avec un note 4 et un S7). 

Un grand merci de votre aide.


----------



## Barracudaxs (25 Mars 2018)

Salut! Perso j'hesitais aussi entre un Iphone 8+ et 7+. Finallement j'ai pris un 8+ 64 go. Regarde je suis etudiant donc je n' ai pas besoin d'avoir un 256 Go. Apres maintenant il y a le probleme avec la batterie des 7 et 7+ donc encore une raison de se pencher vers le 8+. Apres c'est a toi de voir.


----------



## LaJague (25 Mars 2018)

Problème de batterie ??? A part le dos en verre et la charge sans fil c’est les même [emoji56]


----------



## shina (26 Mars 2018)

Merci de votre aide . 
Je penche vers 256go pour ne pas avoir à transférer tout le temps et être large pour ajouter de la musique, des films, faire des photos et de la vidéo. 

Je pense attendre plus de détails concernant les rumeurs sur les prochains modèles, pour l'instant l'histoire d'un iphone 6,1 pouces avec un écran LCD ça m'intrigue beaucoup.


----------



## Barracudaxs (26 Mars 2018)

LaJague a dit:


> Problème de batterie ??? A part le dos en verre et la charge sans fil c’est les même [emoji56]


Bah les 7 et 7+ . Tu ne sais pas?


----------



## Barracudaxs (26 Mars 2018)

shina a dit:


> Merci de votre aide .
> Je penche vers 256go pour ne pas avoir à transférer tout le temps et être large pour ajouter de la musique, des films, faire des photos et de la vidéo.
> 
> Je pense attendre plus de détails concernant les rumeurs sur les prochains modèles, pour l'instant l'histoire d'un iphone 6,1 pouces avec un écran LCD ça m'intrigue beaucoup.


Tu est etudiante?


----------



## LaJague (26 Mars 2018)

Barracudaxs a dit:


> Bah les 7 et 7+ . Tu ne sais pas?



C’est pas un prb de matos mais d’os 

Y’a pas de prb physique des batteries


----------



## jemmy1989 (23 Avril 2018)

L'iPhone 8 Plus est fondamentalement un iPhone 7 plus légèrement plus rapide avec un dos en verre pour la recharge sans fil. Souhaitez-vous dépenser 150 euros pour ces changements ?
moi personnellement je ne suis pas convaincu que la recharge sans fil vaut la peine d'y investir plus.


----------



## jemmy1989 (29 Mai 2018)

En toute honnêteté, l'iPhone 8 Plus est juste une version gonflée des 7 Plus.  Le 7 plus est un téléphone décent et il n'y a pas de mises à niveau majeures dans l'iPhone 8 plus ainsi économiser de l'argent et acheter le 7 plus ou investir plus et mettre la main sur iPhone x. L'iPhone 8+ est un gaspillage d'argent.


----------

